# Everybody's New Toy To Be (Gen 2)



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 25, 2021)

Suvie that is...  Here's the next generation Suvie...  It will even feed you (well...   maybe not..  but close to it) ... 

https://www.suvie.com/?utm_term=+su...5fixGmoKpLINK_e78l1lTu9-IfrVHaW0aAptxEALw_wcB


----------



## old sarge (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks for the link. Very interesting but far too techie for me.  I will stick with fire and smoke.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 26, 2021)

Very Cool, I think I would take a pass on it.
 Cooks for 4 adults would be a bit of a stretch I think with that small of a footprint.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2021)

Just what I need, another appliance!
It would be nice to have if you were working & wanted dinner ready at a certain time. But since we are retired, I think I’ll stick with what we have.
Al


----------



## mlk18 (Mar 26, 2021)

I would need 4 of those lined up across my counter to feed my family. Maybe I could get one for my desk at work.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 26, 2021)

Maybe if you are a very busy couple and have no idea how to light the Stove or Oven, this would be useful. But too small and to limited for me.

Now the Anova Steam Injected Combi-Oven. There is a roomy and useful addition, especially for Bread Bakers!  Just waiting for competition or the next generation to get the price to a more reasonable point...JJ


----------



## krj (Mar 26, 2021)

Wouldn't work for my home, too small. I agree that it would be pretty cool for work...other than my lunch bill would probably go up due to me wanting to eat more costly things rather than my leftovers or sandwiches. :P


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 26, 2021)

Not for me, its too fooo fooo and made for lazy folks


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 26, 2021)

Interesting piece of equipment.  Thanks for the link. I see this more as an added cooker for catering or picnic.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2021)

LOL---No Thanks---I'm good now, with my Ninja Grill.
Pretty Neat though!!

Bear


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Mar 26, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Now the Anova Steam Injected Combi-Oven. There is a roomy and useful addition, especially for Bread Bakers! Just waiting for competition or the next generation to get the price to a more reasonable point...JJ



As an avid sourdough baker, I've been looking longingly at that as well.


----------

